# Lavernock bunkers/ forts south wales



## sureshank (Mar 17, 2017)

On the point in the late 1860s Lavernock Fort gun battery was built by the Royal Commission. It was completed in 1870, with three 7" muzzle loading cannons to protect the channel approaches to Cardiff and Bristol shipyards. Sometime before 1895 the gun battery was reinforced with a fourth cannon, only for all four guns then to be replaced eight years later by two rapid fire six inch (152 mm) former naval guns in 1903.

A two unit searchlight battery was added during the Second World War. The World War II gun emplacements formed part of the Fixed Defences, Severn Scheme and protected the Atlantic shipping convoy de-grouping zone between Cardiff, Barry and Flat Holm. Today the remaining main section of the gun battery has been listed as an Ancient Monument, which includes the gun emplacements, director-rangefinder observation position, crew and officers quarters. The structure is still commemorated through Lavernock Point's main access road being named 'Fort Road'.



Lavernock fort/bunkers by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Lavernock fort/bunkers by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Lavernock fort/bunkers by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Lavernock fort/bunkers by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Lavernock fort/bunkers by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Lavernock fort/bunkers by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Lavernock fort/bunkers by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Lavernock fort/bunkers by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice One Sureshank, Thanks


----------



## joe roberts (Mar 17, 2017)

Great report. Keep up coming


----------



## krela (Mar 18, 2017)

This is actually the Heavy Anti Aircraft Emplacement on Lavernock Point. Your photos show one of the 4.2" AA gun emplacements and the triangulation command bunker.

The naval emplacement you're referring to was one of four major emplacements across the Severn at this location, the others being Flatholm Island, Steepholm Island, and Brean Down near Weston Super Mare on the English side of the Estuary. Between them they had the full width of the estuary covered with their 6 inch naval guns protecting the ports of Cardiff, Avonmouth and Bristol. However this was demolished and is now covered by a caravan site, the other three are still extant. 

Fort Road refers to the Victorian naval fort built on the point in the 1860s, which was then converted in the late 1930s for WW2. 

I work on the coast just to the left of Flatholm Island on your last picture.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice pictures. Another part of history recorded.


----------

